# is Mike's ibs 100 hypnotherapy helpful for LGers?



## getting better 666 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have the gas problem and then developed to leaky gas. that make me very stressful and depressed. I don't know if the symptoms is ibs, cause I just have leaky gas problem. I realized stress make my LG worse, but it is so hard to control myself stop thinking of my condition. especially when I am in front of people, I will be always worried and nervous. I saw many people mentioned hypnotherapy cds in this forum, and I also want to give a try. I am not sure if Mike's 100 hypnotherapy cds is suitable for me? any suggestions? thanks!


----------

